# PETA und die Prominenten:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Man ärgert sich leicht, wenn man sieht mit welchen Mitteln manche Organisationen Prominente als Unterstützer finden. Wundert es jemand, daß keiner der angemailten Prominenten geantwortet hat??
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/petprom.htm


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. März 2003)

Also ich habe den Artikel richtig verschlungen und muss sagen klasse Darstellung und Gegenüberstellung das pro und contra ist sehr gut, was ich sehr schade finde ist, das die Promis sich für sowas überhaupt hergeben und dann nicht mal Stellung beziehen.

Zumindest könnten Ihre Promotor oder wie auch immer darauf reagieren, aber gar keine Resonanz auf diese Mail sagt soviel wie ist mir doch egal hauptsache ich bekomme Werbung egal in welcher Form.


----------



## angeltreff (4. März 2003)

Wir sollten vieleicht mal über eine öffentliche Vernichtung von CDs der TH nachdenken ...   

CDs der NoAngels habe ich leider nicht.  :g  Und was macht Dirk Bach eigentlich? Ausser Modell stehen für Bowlingzubehör.


----------



## Bowman (4. März 2003)

Also zuerst einmal: die Idee mit der mail finde ich super #6 

Sehr gute und eingängliche Argumente, die da vorgetragen werden.

Was aus dem Posting nicht hervorgeht ist *wann* diese mail an die Prominenten verschickt wurde.
Da solche Leute wohl wenig Zeit haben, könnte es ja immerhin sein, das noch eine Reaktion kommt?
(Ja, ich glaube noch an das Gute im Menschen  )

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, was *ich* täglich an mails bekomme, möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviele ein Promi erhält!?

Das soll aber keine Entschuldigung sein, mich würde eine Stellungnahme der Promis brennend interessieren.


----------



## scholle01 (4. März 2003)

Schliesse mich Bowman voll an. Inhaltlich und argumentativ erste Sahne die mail. 
Evtl. müssen sich ja einige erst mal schlau machen wie sie qualitativ dagegenhalten können ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.   

@angeltreff

nö, nicht die von den Toten Hosen.  Das tät mir echt weh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

> Mittwoch, 11. Dezember 2002 14:14


Tja, man kann alles besser machen, aber dafür haben wir ja das Internet und sind keine gedruckte Zeitschrift. :q  :q
 Denn damit kann ich diese Info, wann nachgefragt wurde, hiermit in obigem Zitat für jeden zeitnah zugänglich machen.

Und gerade Prominente (ist genau wie bei den Parteien, denkt daran: Auch die Unionsparteien hatten es nicht nötig, sich auf unsere Fragen hin zu melden!!)) machen auch die elektronische Post nicht selber auf, sondern haben dafür bezahlte Leute. 

Und entweder scheien eben die der Meinung zu sein, daß die Promis eine Antwort nicht nötig haben, oder es sind die Promis selbst - könen wir mangels Antwort leider nicht feststellen :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. März 2003)

Es ist schon Schade, oder doch bezeichnend, das die angeschriebenen Damen und Herren sich (noch) nicht geäußert haben.
Vieleicht lassen sie aber auch von ihren Pressesprechern noch an der Antwort feilen. Da die angebrachten Argumente ja nur schwer zu wiederlegen sind.


----------



## Bergi (13. März 2003)

Achja,ich habe neulich im Fernsehn gesehn,das sich Sarah Connor oder wie die heisst auch zu PETA gegangen ist...
Ihr könnte man ja auch die Mail schicken...


----------



## Locke (13. März 2003)

Das mit Sarah Connor habe ich auch gesehen.
Sie wirbt für Kosmetika, die ohne Tierversuche auskommen.

1. Sarah Connor war im Interview geschminkt!!! :q 

2. Als ob Connor Zeit und Lust hätte, sich darum zu kümmern, was Ihre Visagistin fürn Zeug einkauft.  #d 

Ist Lustig anzusehen, wie so eine Polonaise (geführt von Peta) stetig mit Promis anwächst, &quot;weil es scheinbar RIESIGEN Spass macht&quot;! 

Es sieht allerdings langsam mehr nach einem Rattenschwanz aus.  :q 

Gruss Locke


----------



## masch1 (13. März 2003)

Die Peta mach mir schön langsam Sorgen ich kann schon keine Witzigkeit mehr lesen uber diese organisation die machen die öffentlichkeit mit ihren vielen Prommis zunehmend blind und taub für Fakten und Richtigstellungen von unserer Seite
wenn da nicht bald gegengesteuert wird  #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2003)

> wenn da nicht bald gegengesteuert wird


War ganz klar meine Intention mit dem Artikel.
Wäre eigentlich auch was für die IGA.


----------



## Franky (13. März 2003)

Tscha, die P*TA greift jetzt sogar british traditions an: dei Bärenfellmützen der Ehrengarde sollen durch Kunststofffasern ersetzt werden...

Ich sehe die Promis schon jetzt alle in Aldi-Tüten gehüllt durch die Gegend wackeln - weil die P*TA es ja so will!!!

Wann wachen die Leute, oder besser deren Imageberater, sofern die sowas haben (Manager reicht ja aus!), einmal auf und sehen, wie LÄCHERLICH sich einige Typen da machen und noch nicht einmal einen Furz Ahnung davon haben, wofür (und für WEN überhaupt) sie sich einsetzen!!!!

Sicherlich ist es durchaus richtig und wichtig gegen unnötige Tierversuche (das Thema haben wir hier im Board ja auch schon richtig schön breitgetreten... ) zu protestieren, aber es muss alles in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bleiben. Aber scheinbar denken die Herrschaften rein digital: an oder aus, gut oder böse...

Angler gut, Fisch gut, Natur gut, getreu dem Motto:
Mannschaft gut, Tor gut, Toni gut...


----------



## Case (13. März 2003)

Und Ich wollt an Sarah Connor schreiben, aber die hat noch nicht mal &acute;ne e-mail-Adresse.

Case


----------



## havkat (13. März 2003)

W.t.f. is Sarah Connor? #c 

Glaube, daß viele Promis im Elfenbeinturm leben.
Gegen Tierversuche? Na logo!
Robbenbabys schützen? Aber immer!
Pelzmäntel? Igitt!

So einfach is datt!
Viele Promis ernähren sich obendrein vergetarisch.
Aus Überzeugung, religiösen oder gesundheitlichen Gründen sei mal dahingestellt. Is ja auch nix Schlimmes.
Schon sind sie die perfekten Esel vor´m Karren.
Obwohl, wenn ich so an die Sturm&Drang-Zeit der Hosen denke......naja, lassen wir das! :q
P++A ist bekannt, P++A ist groß, P++A hat ´ne Lobby, P++A &quot;bewegt&quot;, &quot;erwirkt&quot; etwas.
P++A hat die Kohle für riesige, medienwirksame Aktionen (USA).
Also warum sollte ich, wenn ich prominent wäre, nicht in P++A´s Horn stossen?
Es wäre wünschenswert, daß die Damen u. Herren sich umfassend imformieren, damit die wissen mit wem sie`s *wirklich* zu tun haben.

Könnte sonst schnell peinlich werden....


----------



## Hauslaigner (13. März 2003)

> Wir sollten vieleicht mal über eine öffentliche Vernichtung von CDs der TH nachdenken





nicht nötig, habe letztens neue Lieder dieser Knaben gehört. Das Problem erledigt sich von selbst  :q


----------



## havkat (13. März 2003)

Stimmt!  #d


----------



## Franky (13. März 2003)

Und wie kriegt man das hin, dass den &quot;ausgenutzten&quot; Promis mal die Augen geöffnet werden, damit denen die Augen übergehen???

Ich mein - ein &quot;Herr des Rings&quot; Carsten &quot;die Elster Smeagol&quot; Spengemann hats momentan vielleicht nötig sich für die auszuziehen...  Der neue Ring war immerhin teuer genug...


----------



## hecht24 (14. März 2003)

:q  :g  :q


----------



## Veit (18. März 2003)

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass bei diesen ganzen Werbeaktionen der PETA mit den Prominenten eine ganze Menge Geld fließt. Auch wenn immer behauptet wird, die Promis würden ohne Honorar bei diesen Geschichten mitmachen, denke ich dem darf man keinen Glaiben schenken. Darum ist es auch kein Wunder, dass keiner der Prominenten auf die Mail reagiert hat. Sobald sie das Geld in der Tasche haben, hat sich die Sache für die doch erledigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2003)

Dass die Promios dafür Geld kassieren,  will ich denen nicht mal unterstellen, obwohl man das natürlich auf der anderen Seite auch nicht ganz ausschließen kann.
Ich denke die wollen sich da einfach als &quot;Gute&quot; präsentieren.
Schade dass die ausgerechnet PETA auf den Leim gehen, wo es doch genügend andere, seriöse Organsistionen gibt. :c


----------



## Sinistrus (18. März 2003)

Ach ihr wisst doch wie das ist:
Jeder der sauberen Promis will als Gutmensch dastehen und &quot;verschreibt&quot; sich schließlich irgendeiner Organisation nur um gut dazustehen oder etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Und da die ganzen Gegen-Rechts-Aktionen etwas aus der Mode gekommen sind, versucht man es nun eben mal über Tierschutz.
Welche Organisation das ist dürfte den meisten egal sein, denn sie geben (oder gar verkaufen?) ja nur ihren guten Namen. Und lieber unterstützt man eine &quot;saubere&quot; Tierschutzorganisation als andere, etwas in Verruf geratene, Organisationen wie Greenpeace, Robin Wood oder irgendwelche Anti-Wahlfang-Kampagnen. Denn nachher machen die noch was Verbotenes und dann hängt man mit dem Namen mit drin!
Auch wenn das nun alles etwas hart klingt, so seh ich es leider doch so.
Vorallem die Toten Hosen z.B. präsentieren sich ja gerne als Moralapostel und Weltverbesserer, also wundert mich deren Engagement gleich mal gar nicht.

Und dass keiner auf die Emails antwortet seh ich auch als weiteren Beweis der Heuchelei. Denn sich wirklich damit auseinanderzusetzen oder sich gar auf Diskussionen einlassen macht da wiederrum keiner.

Aber eines dürft ihr nie vergessen:
PETA = People for Eating of Tasty Animals

 :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2003)

:m 





> PETA = People for Eating of Tasty Animals


  :m


----------

